# Rat-safe bean bag billing?



## reneers (Aug 20, 2011)

*I made my ratties pocket hammocks and a cube hammock to hang in their cage. My favorite ratty still insists on sleeping inside of a plastic tupperware container filled with aspen chips(supposed to be his litter box!). I had an idea of adding a hanging container with a beanbag cushion in hopes of getting Garrosh out of the litter box. However, I real online that raw beans cause clotting in a rat's blood and that raw rice isn't good for them either. What can I stuff the bean bag with that would be healthy if the boys managed to eat some of it? Thanks!*


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

standard bulk wheat works very well, i make hot/cold packs for the rats out of it. i can't imagine it would harm them if they ate it... i had a few mice break into my bedroom a while back and they survived eating that until i caught them.

they are probably going to absolutely destroy any kind of bean bag you make them, though  might be better just to use shredded newspaper and fleece scraps.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Raw rice is actually just fine, the whole expanding in the stomach causing problems is just an urban legend.


----------

